

We Lose A TechCruncher To Y Combinator - alex1
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/07/we-lose-a-techcruncher-to-y-combinator/

======
jarin
"Jason Calacanis congrats Dan! call me when you do your angel round.... and if
you ever need a story on TechCrunch you know where to send the MacBook Air!"

RACK 'EM!

~~~
ojbyrne
Hilarious. And HN-appropriate.

------
daniel_levine
Thanks everyone for the kind words. Just got back from dinner in the city to
find myself at the top of HN for leaving a great company. Hopefully one day
soon it'll be for successfully building a great one of my own. Thanks again.

~~~
greyman
Hi Dan please tell us a bit more about what it is like to work for TC. Is Mike
a good boss? ;-)

------
Coax
The Arrington/Calcanis relationship is impossible to decipher. But I guess I
shouldn't care.

~~~
kevinpet
If a car cut Arrington off on the freeway, I get the feeling we'd have a story
about how they have lots of freeways in Los Angeles, and Calacanis probably
drives like a jerk.

------
BenS
Congrats to Daniel and Dave! I'm biased b/c I know these guys, but I'm excited
about their startup. And hats off to Dan b/c it's never easy to leave a
salaried, full-time gig for the ground floor of a startup.

------
staunch
They lost a TechCruncher to entrepreneurship, not Y Combinator.

~~~
houseabsolute
Erm. Can it not be both?

~~~
pavs
No. One is sensationalist link-bait, other is a fact.

~~~
aberman
wait, which one is which?

~~~
jlcgull
but i've always thought "y combinator is entrepreneurship"... (yelled as in
"soylent green ...")

~~~
moolave
He could have reiterated entrepreneurship within the article, but we get the
point.

------
iworkforthem
Really need more people to step up and decide to make a difference in their
startup. Good work, Dan! Can't wait to see what do you have in store for us!
Got to love J's email response. Nicely done to say the least. Haha.

------
mixmax
This clearly shows the value of Y combinator. Dan Levine gets techcrunched
before he even has a company.

~~~
vibhavs
Or perhaps the value of working _for_ TechCrunch.

~~~
hartror
Exactly, we got covered by TC early on by knowing one of the writers (and
having a great product). The adage "Not what you know ..." is oh so true when
it comes to publicity.

------
newy
Congrats again to Dan + David. We're excited about their product - a real game
changer.

------
ergo98
Isn't he a little old to be scrounging for the YC chump change?

~~~
derwiki
I've never thought of the money as the major selling point of YC.

------
ericz
Until he said otherwise, I actually believed that Arrington was pissed about
the resignation.

